# Is owning an iPhone elitist?



## On Fire (Dec 31, 2021)

Old iPhones probably don't count here.
But, seriously, is there something elitist about iPhone ownership?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 31, 2021)

On Fire said:


> Old iPhones probably don't count here.
> But, seriously, is there something elitist about iPhone ownership?



These days? It’s one of the most mainstream things ever IME. So, no. Unless you’re from North Korea or something.


----------



## xenon (Dec 31, 2021)

Even my cleaner has an iPhone...


----------



## On Fire (Dec 31, 2021)

Ok, not elitist then.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 31, 2021)

I've got an iphone, but it's not mine.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 31, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've got an iphone, but it's not mine.


 NotMinePhone


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 31, 2021)

Mrs Q has an iPhone X, indeed iPhones are the phone of choice of all the women in the Q household. I expect Mrs Q would agree wholeheartedly with the statement that owning an iPhone makes you a member of the elite especially given I have a Samsung.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 31, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've got an iphone, but it's not mine.


Is stealing an iPhone elitist?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 31, 2021)

I’ve got an iPhone SE 2020 which I got new.   I think smartphone ownership in the UK is pretty mainstream.


----------



## On Fire (Dec 31, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I’ve got an iPhone SE 2020 which I got new.   I think smartphone ownership in the UK is pretty mainstream.



But people choosing to spend £800 on an iPhone 13 as apposed to £200 on a cheap Android, is sort of elitist.


----------



## fuck seals (Dec 31, 2021)

On Fire said:


> But people choosing to spend £800 on an iPhone 13 as apposed to £200 on a cheap Android, is sort of elitist.


Oh my.  Wait until you find out about the z Fold 3.   Makes iPhones look positively common


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 31, 2021)

On Fire said:


> But people choosing to spend £800 on an iPhone 13 as apposed to £200 on a cheap Android, is sort of elitist.


I didn’t pay up front for mine, but yeah the prices are sickening. I don’t know what the highest spec one is, but it’s too much.

I’m not sure how you’re defining the term elitist though.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 31, 2021)

On Fire said:


> But people choosing to spend £800 on an iPhone 13 as apposed to £200 on a cheap Android, is sort of elitist.


More like being ripped off


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 31, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Is stealing an iPhone elitist?


Nope it's criminal but at least it shows you've got a sense of style


----------



## weltweit (Dec 31, 2021)

They may not be elitist. 

but they are expensive. 

My moto cost me £160 

I don't think you would get a new iPhone for that sort of price.


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 31, 2021)

Mine is a Samsung S9 £250, not tied to a network from second hand CEX. All the features I need for a 1/4 of price and saving the environment.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 31, 2021)

You don't have to be an elitist to have an iphone. Just an idiot.


----------



## tommers (Dec 31, 2021)

That also used to be true of Macbooks but, annoyingly, the M1 chipped ones are great.


----------



## tommers (Dec 31, 2021)

And lots of engineers i work with say ipads are the only tablet to get.

I've nicked a macbook pro from work, it's pretty good. 

Expecting a thread about Brewdog from you next OnFire 😉


----------



## surreybrowncap (Dec 31, 2021)

xenon said:


> Even my cleaner has an iPhone...


My butler, gardener, maids and the children's nanny all have iPhones - elitist swines....


----------



## keybored (Dec 31, 2021)

fuck seals said:


> Oh my.  Wait until you find out about the z Fold 3.   Makes iPhones look positively common


But sounds like a Ben Folds 5 tribute band.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 31, 2021)

fuck seals said:


> Oh my.  Wait until you find out about the z Fold 3.   Makes iPhones look positively common


Somebody at work has one of those folding ones and they do look very cool but when we asked her what it was actually like to use she was like "weeeeeellllllll... it's a bit shit actually".


----------



## Sue (Dec 31, 2021)

tommers said:


> And lots of engineers i work with say ipads are the only tablet to get.
> 
> I've nicked a macbook pro from work, it's pretty good.
> 
> Expecting a thread about Brewdog from you next OnFire 😉


Lots of engineers I work with think it's overhyped and overpriced bollocks as do I... 🤣


----------



## fuck seals (Dec 31, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> at work has one of those folding ones and they do look very cool but when we asked her what it was actually like to use she was like "weeeeeellllllll... it's a bit shit actually".


ive had one a month.  honestly it's grown on me; but it's not for everyone, i can see that.


----------



## Epona (Jan 1, 2022)

Erm... well I have always considered Apple products to be more about style and branding, it's like you can spend £1000 on a pair of designer jeans or you can spend £50 on a pair of normal ones that do the exact same thing but the designer ones Have A Designer Label - well Apple is a bit like that really.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 1, 2022)

tommers said:


> And lots of engineers i work with say ipads are the only tablet to get.
> 
> I've nicked a macbook pro from work, it's pretty good.
> 
> Expecting a thread about Brewdog from you next OnFire 😉


There's nothing wrong with Brewdog.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 1, 2022)

I've had non iPhones. They broke.
My iPhones have been bombproof. Worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 1, 2022)

The main place i have seen it as  distinctly eletist is in the  chinese  comics and novels I read.

and even that is often more about the fact  that it  the owners reject chinese phones  for  apple ones .

not always  though   often it is just a status symbol.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 1, 2022)

personally i see apple  products  as  somewhat overpriced  but  having  decent base   production  quality  and a  good  support model.

I don't want one because i like  flexibility  but  i would possibly recommend one based on  what you want from a phone.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 1, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Mine is a Samsung S9 £250, not tied to a network from second hand CEX. All the features I need for a 1/4 of price and saving the environment.



That's true for second hand iPhones as well though isn't it?


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 1, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> That's true for second hand iPhones as well though isn't it?


For sure, I should have expanded my point, you can almost the latest tech at about 60% cheaper, rather than buying a product with less features that is brand new for the same price.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 1, 2022)

I can't tell by looking what phone is what. Unless its sat in my paw and tuned on they are all the same, So if elletism is what someone's going for, it fails on me


----------



## sim667 (Jan 2, 2022)

On Fire said:


> But people choosing to spend £800 on an iPhone 13 as apposed to £200 on a cheap Android, is sort of elitist.


There’s no shortage of £800 android phones


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

sim667 said:


> There’s no shortage of £800 android phones



Is this post meant to be a satirical comment on the reification of market discipline?


----------



## l'Otters (Jan 2, 2022)

There’s an abundance of secondhand iPhones, they’re functional & relatively cheap. Refurbishing and reselling them is an industry in itself. 

They seem to last pretty well apart from the software which is what renders them useless past a certain point. 

Is the hype around getting the latest model stronger with iPhones vs android phones? Would that be fuelling a bigger secondhand market?


----------



## ash (Jan 2, 2022)

iPhones are the most accessible and use friendly for blind people -  obviously elitist blind people only 🙄


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

I would expect “new model hype” to weaken a second hand market.


----------



## l'Otters (Jan 2, 2022)

8ball said:


> I would expect “new model hype” to weaken a second hand market.


The people who want the newest model will get it when the older model they’ve got is still usable & worth selling on. If people just got a newer phone when the older one broke the numbers of secondhand models on the market would be smaller.


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2022)

ash said:


> iPhones are the most accessible and use friendly for blind people -  obviously elitist blind people only 🙄



Not at all - but the idea that everyone else should know that before someone has apprised them of that information is not really worthy of that tone or a rolling of eyes - simply saying so and maybe explaining why would suffice


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

l'Otters said:


> The people who want the newest model will get it when the older model they’ve got is still usable & worth selling on. If people just got a newer phone when the older one broke the numbers of secondhand models on the market would be smaller.



Ah, I get what you mean.
I always associate those odd people queuing outside stores with new Apple phone releases as opposed to whatever flavour of Android, but that’s just an impression.

Apple also seems to encourage this with clear generation numbers, as opposed to names like “Huawei Super Galactic Mega Happiness XX4a+” .


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 2, 2022)

8ball said:


> Ah, I get what you mean.
> I always associate those odd people queuing outside stores with new Apple phone releases as opposed to whatever flavour of Android, but that’s just an impression.
> 
> Apple also seems to encourage this with clear generation numbers, as opposed to names like “Huawei Super Galactic Mega Happiness XX4a+” .



Is the queuing up still a thing? I've not heard of it for a few years.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 2, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Is the queuing up still a thing? I've not heard of it for a few years.


Automatic upgrades smashed the need. There's a scheme now where they'll automatically upgrade you if the latest is what's most important to you.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 2, 2022)

However iPhones are ridiculously expensive, so owning one is a bit of a statement that you - have more money than sense - don't mind paying over the odds to have a chic fashion item - have more money than sense.


----------



## mod (Jan 2, 2022)

On Fire said:


> But people choosing to spend £800 on an iPhone 13 as apposed to £200 on a cheap Android, is sort of elitist.



My daughters 2nd hand iPhone 8 cost £200 and seems as good or better than my 18 month old iPhone SE.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 2, 2022)

weltweit said:


> However iPhones are ridiculously expensive, so owning one is a bit of a statement that you - have more money than sense - don't mind paying over the odds to have a chic fashion item - have more money than sense.


Most people who have a current iPhone have it on contract, though, so as a status symbol it's a bit like making a necklace out of your catalogue debts.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 2, 2022)

mod said:


> My daughters 2nd hand iPhone 8 cost £200 and seems as good or better than my 18 month old iPhone SE.


My brand new Moto G9 power cost £160 ..


----------



## sim667 (Jan 2, 2022)

8ball said:


> Is this post meant to be a satirical comment on the reification of market discipline?


Nah, it’s just pointing out that an £800 price tag isn’t exclusive to iPhones, for that matter a sub £400 price tag isn’t exclusive to android.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Most people who have a current iPhone have it on contract, though, so as a status symbol it's a bit like making a necklace out of your catalogue debts.



I don’t but I’m really going to need a new case cos no one seems to know how chic I am.

It cost a lot less than £800.

(the phone I mean - the case even less so)


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

That DP was on purpose, obviously.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 2, 2022)

To be fair, Apple set their prices according to what they think their public will pay. There is little linkage to cost, unless something has gone drastically wrong. They do the same with their other products. 

It is obvious when one looks at the pricing of their competitors, who don't do this. Motorola thinks if they sell their handset at £160 no one will go off and pay £800 for an iPhone rather than save all that money on a Moto. But there is price blindness, an iPhone has a cachet, and some people are willing to stretch that far.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 2, 2022)

Dunno, but Little Ms mx has just put a U75 shortcut onto the front page fof my iphone, and now I am stupidly chuffed.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

weltweit said:


> To be fair, Apple set their prices according to what they think their public will pay.



Is there a company out there that prices phones based on costs of plastics and rate metals plus x%?


----------



## l'Otters (Jan 2, 2022)

weltweit said:


> However iPhones are ridiculously expensive, so owning one is a bit of a statement that you - have more money than sense - don't mind paying over the odds to have a chic fashion item - have more money than sense.


Not if it’s 2022 and you’ve got an iPhone 5.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 2, 2022)

8ball said:


> Is there a company out there that prices phones based on costs of plastics and rate metals plus x%?


I expect there are companies who have a required gross margin yes. They may think more about achieving their GM than achieving max prices.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

weltweit said:


> I expect there are companies who have a required gross margin yes. They may think more about achieving their GM than achieving max prices.



I _very_ much doubt this.

Also “achieving max prices” is not how any company will be doing things either.

Mine was less than £400.  I expect the pricing was mostly based on what alternatives people in a similar market bracket would have been looking at, and the more premium models have a wider mixture of factors in the pricing model.

Would be interesting to see what people _don’t_ like about their current phones because phones seem particularly prone to post-hoc justification.

Tbh I’d like to be able to be confident of a solid 2 days of battery life, I’d add a small extra feature to the “pull up” systems menu, and I think Apple have gone off the boil re: ongoing development of Siri, but that’s all I can think of.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 2, 2022)

Nah, they're just phones these days. They are more expensive first hand for the same features you can get from Android or some of the Chinese non-android brands, but some people have just got used to them and can't be bothered switching if they can afford it.

Pretty sure most people who aren't wealthy don't have the current iPhone though.



sim667 said:


> Nah, it’s just pointing out that an £800 price tag isn’t exclusive to iPhones, for that matter a sub £400 price tag isn’t exclusive to android.



Sub £400 for a new iPhone doesn't exist though, does it?


----------



## weltweit (Jan 2, 2022)

8ball said:


> I _very_ much doubt this.


It's called "cost plus pricing". quite common in some sectors. 


8ball said:


> Also “achieving max prices” is not how any company will be doing things either.


Market pricing, pricing according to what the market will pay, or that bit of the market you are aiming at.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

weltweit said:


> It's called "cost plus pricing". quite common in some sectors.
> 
> Market pricing, pricing according to what the market will pay, or that bit of the market you are aiming at.



Re: the first - that doesn’t seem like a sensible model for any company seeking to profit from making phones.  I work for a company that prices in a manner similar to what you describe and I think it is a serious mistake (totally different sector, obv).

Re your second point, yes, that’s roughly the strength of it.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Sub £400 for a new iPhone doesn't exist though, does it?



Yeah, mine was.


----------



## Sue (Jan 2, 2022)

I bought a new Samsung handset a few months ago. I was looking at the models available and asked the assistant the difference between two handsets as the technical spec looked to be much the same but one was £200 and the other £550. 

The more expensive phone had a better camera and was in the high-end range, she said, and the other was in the low/mid range but yeah, pretty identical spec-wise. I asked what the difference in the ranges was.

According to her, no-one was buying/upgrading to the high-end phones as they were too expensive so Samsung brought out the low/mid range in response. She emphasised though that PEOPLE WOULD KNOW if I went for the cheaper range 🤣 

I've no idea how true that is but there was certainly a very big price difference which seemed to have v little to do with the technical stuff and a lot to do with the range and how that's perceived. 

(Guess which one I went for...)


----------



## weltweit (Jan 2, 2022)

8ball said:


> Re: the first - that doesn’t seem like a sensible model for any company seeking to profit from making phones.  I work for a company that prices in a manner similar to what you describe and I think it is a serious mistake (totally different sector, obv).


For making and marketing phones I agree it might not be clever, but how else can I explain that my Moto G9 Power costs only £160 new (through a retailer who also takes a cut). I would have paid more but they didn't ask for more, crazy  

My employer does cost plus in general, unless we have evidence our client will pay more. Perhaps our items are vital and the thing our item goes into sells for a large amount, perhaps we have no competitors, in that case we might well increase the price. But it is sometimes hard to get that sort of intelligence during the time pressured enquiry process.    



8ball said:


> Re your second point, yes, that’s roughly the strength of it.


There is a theory, which is that if you aren't losing some business based on your prices being too high, you are probably in general quoting too low prices. Put another way, if you never get complaints that your prices are too high - your prices are probably too low


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

Sue said:


> She emphasised though that PEOPLE WOULD KNOW if I went for the cheaper range 🤣



Assuming the camera wasn’t that important to you, I think that was confirmation that you were making the right choice. 

I’m not even sure I’d understand the vagaries of specs these days, but the big increase in storage compared with my old phone, and the knowledge that it had the same chip as the IPhone 13 was a factor.


----------



## Sue (Jan 2, 2022)

8ball said:


> Assuming the camera wasn’t that important to you, I think that was confirmation that you were making the right choice.
> 
> I’m not even sure I’d understand the vagaries of specs these days, but the big increase in storage compared with my old phone, and the knowledge that it had the same chip as the IPhone 13 was a factor.


Well quite. I mean the camera on the cheaper one was still much better than my old phone (and I'm not that bothered anyway).


----------



## scifisam (Jan 2, 2022)

8ball said:


> Yeah, mine was.



Probably should have specified without a contract tied to the iPhone.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 2, 2022)

Sue said:


> I bought a new Samsung handset a few months ago. I was looking at the models available and asked the assistant the difference between two handsets as the technical spec looked to be much the same but one was £200 and the other £550.
> 
> The more expensive phone had a better camera and was in the high-end range, she said, and the other was in the low/mid range but yeah, pretty identical spec-wise. I asked what the difference in the ranges was.
> 
> ...



Ah, you got to give her points for trying.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

weltweit said:


> For making and marketing phones I agree it might not be clever, but how else can I explain that my Moto G9 Power costs only £160 new (through a retailer who also takes a cut). I would have paid more but they didn't ask for more, crazy
> 
> My employer does cost plus in general, unless we have evidence our client will pay more. Perhaps our items are vital and the thing our item goes into sells for a large amount, perhaps we have no competitors, in that case we might well increase the price. But it is sometimes hard to get that sort of intelligence during the time pressured enquiry process.
> 
> There is a theory, which is that if you aren't losing some business based on your prices being too high, you are probably in general quoting too low prices. Put another way, if you never get complaints that your prices are too high - your prices are probably too low



In terms of my company, we used to go more with the IPhone theory of pricing.  It meant that when we came up with an innovation that could cut costs, we had some spare cash to spend on making the product better.

I don’t think it’s a coincidence that our current pricing model has coincided with a loss of interest in taking the kind of small risks that can lead to significant benefits. 

I think that last theory re: pricing is sound - if all you get from clients is “shut up and take my money” you are probably undercutting yourself.


----------



## Sue (Jan 2, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Ah, you got to give her points for trying.


Well I thanked her for her honesty as I'm pretty sure she wasn't meant to tell me the other stuff she did!


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Probably should have specified without a contract tied to the iPhone.



Handset only deal.  No contract.  I think there was a deal because it had just come out - seems to be £439 direct from Apple today.

I might have shopped around the Android offerings a bit more otherwise.

No way I’d be going for the eyewateringly expensive models.  I’m in my late 40’s - none of my mates give a shit what phone anyone has.  Not that I gave a shit 20 years ago either.  I had a Motorola dumbphone for the first decade of smartphones.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 2, 2022)

8ball said:


> Handset only deal.  No contract.  I think there was a deal because it had just come out - seems to be £439 direct from Apple today.
> 
> I might have shopped around the Android offerings a bit more otherwise.
> 
> No way I’d be going for the eyewateringly expensive models.  I’m in my late 40’s - none of my mates give a shit what phone anyone has.  Not that I gave a shit 20 years ago either.  I had a Motorola dumbphone for the first decade of smartphones.



That's not as bad then, though when I've been looking for a new phone and have been keeping an open mind about brands I've never seen anything even approaching that. Only refurbs or phones with eye-wateringly expensive contracts.

I've never spent over £250 on an Android with really good specs, though, not lacking in anything a more expensive phone could cost. In fact I used to buy the best non-iPhones because they were genuinely better than the cheap ones (and that's about how much they used to cost), but these days the difference just isn't something you could notice.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 2, 2022)

It's naive to think that just because you cam pay 160 for a phone Apple are ripping you off. I've never owned an iPhone, but it's still obvious from Androids I've had that some stuff costs money. OLED screens, decent cameras, fast CPUs. You might not need or want that, but the experience is noticeably different.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

scifisam said:


> That's not as bad then, though when I've been looking for a new phone and have been keeping an open mind about brands I've never seen anything even approaching that. Only refurbs or phones with eye-wateringly expensive contracts.
> 
> I've never spent over £250 on an Android with really good specs, though, not lacking in anything a more expensive phone could cost. In fact I used to buy the best non-iPhones because they were genuinely better than the cheap ones (and that's about how much they used to cost), but these days the difference just isn't something you could notice.



I’d originally intended to get an Android when new cases for the old Moto dried up, but got a 5s as a Christmas present some years back.  I don’t really know much about Android.  I get the sense there are some frustrations with different app stores (like there’s a “generic store” and also a “phone specific” store) and I have mates that have frustrating glitches on occasion.  I have no idea whether that is down to their choice of phone.  Android owners often tell me that the “it just works” benefit of IPhones is overstated.

If you know what you’re doing, I don’t doubt that you can get more bang for your buck with an Android.  Being able to buy this one and have it automatically set itself up as a perfect copy of my old phone (just better) was nice, though.  I see it as a bit like that compromise when choosing energy providers - it’s always a matter of either investing money or time.

I also use Siri and Shortcuts (the in-built visual programming language) quite a lot.  But like I said before, it would be nice if they invested in Siri a little more.

Another thing that I like is that they make software improvements as they go - every Apple product I’ve had has become better with added functionality over time.  Other manufacturers very likely do similar tbf.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 2, 2022)

8ball said:


> I’d originally intended to get an Android when new cases for the old Moto dried up, but got a 5s as a Christmas present some years back.  I don’t really know much about Android.  I get the sense there are some frustrations with different app stores (like there’s a “generic store” and also a “phone specific” store) and I have mates that have frustrating glitches on occasion.  I have no idea whether that is down to their choice of phone.  Android owners often tell me that the “it just works” benefit of IPhones is overstated.
> 
> If you know what you’re doing, I don’t doubt that you can get more bang for your buck with an Android.  Being able to buy this one and have it automatically set itself up as a perfect copy of my old phone (just better) was nice, though.  I see it as a bit like that compromise when choosing energy providers - it’s always a matter of either investing money or time.
> 
> ...



There are phone specific stores, I think. I've never used them.

My phone set up as a copy of my old phone too - I literally just signed in, and tada! It had all my apps, etc - I literally didn't have to do anything techy. It also syncs with my laptop-based google account unless I don't want it to. You don't need to know what you're doing - don't think that's ever been true for Android. Android does also do software improvements as they go.

I don't think iPhones are bad at all, they're very good phones with great features. But yeah, if you're looking for the specific things you mentioned, you're not actually getting anything extra from an iPhone you won't get from an Android phone.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

That sounds more frictionless than I had imagined.


----------



## strung out (Jan 2, 2022)

I pay £24 a month for my new iPhone 13. It's got an excellent camera, great software,  plenty of storage, and is a joy to use. It replaces my last iPhone, which lasted four years without any degradation in performance, before I decided I'd like the bump in camera specs. 

I give zero shits about the design though, and couldn't care less what phone other people use. 

I do find it odd though, when I know plenty of Android users who pay more than me per month, for phones which objectively have poorer performance. I can only assume they're paying over the odds as some kind of elitist anti-Apple statement of individuality. Poor freaks.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

strung out said:


> I do find it odd though, when I know plenty of Android users who pay more than me per month, for phones which objectively have poorer performance. I can only assume they're paying over the odds as some kind of elitist anti-Apple statement of individuality. Poor freaks.



I don’t have the knowledge required to comment on any of that, but I suspect there may be dissenting voices.

I trust the people who say there are better options for those who really care about cameras, but that’s down to me knowing practically nothing.  Mine seems better than the last (and first) digital camera I bought, but some threads on here have some quite dazzling shots done with phones.

90% of my snaps are of either assorted documents or my nephews.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 2, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Mrs Q has an iPhone X, indeed iPhones are the phone of choice of all the women in the Q household. I expect Mrs Q would agree wholeheartedly with the statement that owning an iPhone makes you a member of the elite especially given *I have a Samsung.*


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 3, 2022)

strung out said:


> I pay £24 a month for my new iPhone 13. It's got an excellent camera, great software,  plenty of storage, and is a joy to use. It replaces my last iPhone, which lasted four years without any degradation in performance, before I decided I'd like the bump in camera specs.
> 
> I give zero shits about the design though, and couldn't care less what phone other people use.
> 
> I do find it odd though, when I know plenty of Android users who pay more than me per month, for phones which objectively have poorer performance. I can only assume they're paying over the odds as some kind of elitist anti-Apple statement of individuality. Poor freaks.



More likely you better at shopping for deals. A quick Google shows monthly prices way higher then that for an iPhone 13.

In fact only a 24 month contract your probably paying less then the list price of an iPhone.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 3, 2022)

On Fire said:


> But people choosing to spend £800 on an iPhone 13 as apposed to £200 on a cheap Android, is sort of elitist.


I didn't pay nearly that much but is £800 even a lot of money in terms of phones anymore?









						Buy Samsung Galaxy Z Fold 3 5G | Price & Deals | Samsung UK
					

Buy the Samsung Galaxy Z Fold 3 5G. Get Money Off with Trade In, Enjoy 0% Finance, Free Delivery & Free Returns at Samsung UK.




					www.samsung.com


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 3, 2022)

Mrs Q's iPhone costs her £32 a month over 3 years (she's nearly at the end of her contract). Since my SIM only Vodafone plan costs me £9 a month and offers basically the same plan then  it's a reasonable assumption that she is paying £23 a month for her phone which works out at £828 for the phone. I have a Samsung A51 which cost me £260.
My main reason for buying that phone is that it is dual SIM and I have a business and a personal number and want to carry them around with me in one phone.
Holding the phones next to other it is obvious that the iPhone is clearly a much superior product, the screen is visibly better, the UI is slicker and it just feels better made. Whilst I accept it's a better phone, I really don't think it's 3 times as good as the Samsung at more than 3 times the price.
Plus of course it can't do the one thing that made me choose the Samsung in the first place.
On the other hand Mrs Q uses her phone a LOT more than I do.
For me a dozen calls and 50 texts a month is plenty, she can easily do that in 2 or 3 days and she thinks it's great.
Apple definitely have a 'brand' though that adds a premium to the product over and above its actual value.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 3, 2022)

Good grief, are we still having the nonsense “Apple products are overpriced” argument?

No, they don’t do a “budget” line. If that’s what you want, go buy a Chinese government spying device 

Then go price up a top end Android handset, making sure see how many years manufacturer support/OS upgrades you get. 

I have an 8 year old Apple handset that is running the latest OS. That’s ridiculous value in modern tech terms.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 3, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I have an 8 year old Apple handset that is running the latest OS. That’s ridiculous value in modern tech terms.


Which model? 

I don't think any model from 8 years ago (2013) is still supported by the latest OS.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 3, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Which model?
> 
> I don't think any model from 8 years ago (2013) is still supported by the latest OS.


Apart from the 6s, which is


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 3, 2022)

Actually, just checked, it’s 7 years old. Point still stands..


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 3, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Actually, just checked, it’s 7 years old. Point still stands..


At a stretch. 
(We've only been in 2022 for just over 2 days so it's 6 years old really  )


----------



## xenon (Jan 3, 2022)

I should charge up my 6S and install iOS 15. I got a SE 2020, sim free, paid instalments at 0% interest summer of 2020. That's another option for you elites out there, if you don't mind using Amazon.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 3, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Good grief, are we still having the nonsense “Apple products are overpriced” argument?
> 
> No, they don’t do a “budget” line. If that’s what you want, go buy a Chinese government spying device
> 
> ...



I thought the budget line was what I got, but depends on your definition of budget I guess.  

Which handset do you have?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 3, 2022)

8ball said:


> I thought the budget line was what I got, but depends on your definition of budget I guess.
> 
> Which handset do you have?


The 6s which he confirmed in post #82.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 3, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> The 6s which he confirmed in post #82.



Fair point.  My internet has been playing up today, I think I was missing some posts.

My Dad has the 6s.  I’d assumed it was an 8 til I looked in the settings.  His certainly seems solid.


----------



## xenon (Jan 3, 2022)

The SE is the current budget model, so far as Apple have one.

I only upgraded from the 6S though as the battery was fucked and I'd noticed it slowing down a bit too.


----------



## mariixo (Jan 3, 2022)

I think once your in the apple loop its hard to get out. Having all of my data in one place, seamlessly across all my devices... I can't lie, its just very convinient. Though I do hate apple users that act superior because they own apple.
I wouldn't say it's elitist-more of a herd mentality where we all want to be just like everyone else maybe?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 3, 2022)

mariixo said:


> I think once your in the apple loop its hard to get out. Having all of my data in one place, seamlessly across all my devices... I can't lie, its just very convinient. Though I do hate apple users that act superior because they own apple.
> I wouldn't say it's elitist-more of a herd mentality where we all want to be just like everyone else maybe?


I jumped to iPhone after having a terrible experience with the Galaxy S3. Before then I was always Android. I don't see any particular reason to jump back again. But peer pressure was never part of it.


----------



## A380 (Jan 3, 2022)

Up to about six months ago I had been all Apple for about 15 years, computers, phones, and when they came on the scene tablets. This was because they always ‘just worked’ you didn’t have to piss around with drivers and shit and the virus threat was virtually nonexistent.I also liked the design both of the devices and their OS and  GUI. Others brands agree closing that gap…

All those things seemed to have moved on for other brands now. 

The last laptop I brought was an Hp chrome book and I was so impressed I brought a white label £150 chrome box as well.

Only had my iPhone 13 max pro for about six months so, past iPhones to go by it’s probably good for another 3.5 4 years. When it’s replacement time who knows what I’ll do then…


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 3, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Mrs Q's iPhone costs her £32 a month over 3 years (she's nearly at the end of her contract). Since my SIM only Vodafone plan costs me £9 a month and offers basically the same plan then  it's a reasonable assumption that she is paying £23 a month for her phone which works out at £828 for the phone. I have a Samsung A51 which cost me £260.
> My main reason for buying that phone is that it is dual SIM and I have a business and a personal number and want to carry them around with me in one phone.
> Holding the phones next to other it is obvious that the iPhone is clearly a much superior product, the screen is visibly better, the UI is slicker and it just feels better made. Whilst I accept it's a better phone, I really don't think it's 3 times as good as the Samsung at more than 3 times the price.
> Plus of course it can't do the one thing that made me choose the Samsung in the first place.
> ...



We have Samsung AO2s's, we don't use data, so £6.00 a month with giffgaff is fine. I send half a dozen texts and make a few calls a month. Mrs Sas is usually about 700 - 800 minutes a month and a few texts.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 3, 2022)

When buying an apple product I think many are buying the badge in the same way that some people buy a Porsche car or Paul Smith clothing for example.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 3, 2022)

mariixo said:


> I think once your in the apple loop its hard to get out. Having all of my data in one place, seamlessly across all my devices... I can't lie, its just very convinient. Though I do hate apple users that act superior because they own apple.
> I wouldn't say it's elitist-more of a herd mentality where we all want to be just like everyone else maybe?



It's similar to Google really. I pay for extra space on Drive and I love having in synced to all the computers I use.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 3, 2022)

This thread is honestly like going back in time


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2022)

Well iPhones are, are they not, the most expensive smartphones available?


----------



## moomoo (Jan 3, 2022)

xenon said:


> The SE is the current budget model, so far as Apple have one.
> 
> I only upgraded from the 6S though as the battery was fucked and I'd noticed it slowing down a bit too.



I think that’s what I’ve got. It’s small, easy to use and I didn’t have to learn anything different. There is nothing elitist about iPhones. They’re just phones. I think mine costs me around £21 per month which is very reasonable for the use I get out of it!


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 3, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Well iPhones are, are they not, the most expensive smartphones available?



Nah I think there’s encrypted ones that crooks use that are more.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 3, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I didn't pay nearly that much but is £800 even a lot of money in terms of phones anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





weltweit said:


> Well iPhones are, are they not, the most expensive smartphones available?


Possibly not


----------



## ska invita (Jan 3, 2022)

"If you make over £23,500 you are in the top 1% earners worldwide"


----------



## l'Otters (Jan 3, 2022)

Wouldn’t it be a clearer distinction to make if you compared getting brand new phones from any manufacturer vs getting older models secondhand regardless of which company made it?


----------



## l'Otters (Jan 3, 2022)

Personally prefer not to be a direct driver of more rare metals being mined using slave labour etc. ie prefer anything secondhand over new when it comes to tech.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 3, 2022)

l'Otters said:


> Personally prefer not to be a direct driver of more rare metals being mined using slave labour etc. ie prefer anything secondhand over new when it comes to tech.



Therefore stopping the rare metals being recycled?


----------



## l'Otters (Jan 3, 2022)

Not causing more of them to be mined this year. 

That’s one of the most braindead arguments I’ve seen in a while. 

Better to reuse before recycling. There’s generally energy expenditure involved in recycling anything (heat to melt aluminium cans down eg) so if you can get more use out of an object in its current form that extends its life and the usage of all the resources which went into making it. 

Are you actually that clueless or are you trolling I wonder. Rhetorical question, don’t feel obliged to respond.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 3, 2022)

l'Otters said:


> Not causing more of them to be mined this year.
> 
> That’s one of the most braindead arguments I’ve seen in a while.
> 
> ...



I just find it odd that you think only people who buy new do the nasty bit, but your participation is completely free of similar accusations. 
If the metals weren’t mined, the used market wouldn’t exist.


----------



## l'Otters (Jan 3, 2022)

It’s a preference which is far from perfect. 

It’s not only about the raw materials, it’s about the conditions of the humans who put them together. 
Most of my clothing is secondhand for similar reasons. 

I could still be using an iPhone which was made in 2011 if the software would support it, and it’s an ecological and humanitarian crime that they’re made prematurely obsolete on purpose to create more profits for Apple, Samsung, Sony, etc. IMO there’s more of a difference in that factor when it comes to what phone you use over any difference in specific brand.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 3, 2022)

It just tickled me that the 2nd hand market is conscience-clear capitalism. I’m fairly certain I’ve heard this line before from fur coat wearers.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 3, 2022)

As an alternative About us - Fairphone


----------



## scifisam (Jan 3, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> It just tickled me that the 2nd hand market is conscience-clear capitalism. I’m fairly certain I’ve heard this line before from fur coat wearers.



He didn't say that though, did he.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 3, 2022)

scifisam said:


> He didn't say that though, did he.



Not sure why you're wanting to continue this after it was forgotten about but what was said was:



l'Otters said:


> Personally prefer not to be a direct driver of more rare metals being mined using slave labour etc. ie prefer anything secondhand over new when it comes to tech.



As if the second hand market doesn't increase the overall demand of a product.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 3, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Not sure why you're wanting to continue this after it was forgotten about but what was said was:
> 
> 
> 
> As if the second hand market doesn't increase the overall demand of a product.



I posted about ten minutes after you!

You're being a bit ridiculous though - reusing is always more environmentally friendly than recycling. "More" not totally blame-free perfection.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 3, 2022)

scifisam said:


> I posted about ten minutes after you!
> 
> You're being a bit ridiculous though - reusing is always more environmentally friendly than recycling. "More" not totally blame-free perfection.


Who mentioned 'environmentally friendly'? We were talking about about the metals being mined by slave labour.


----------



## l'Otters (Jan 3, 2022)

yeah cos there's just no other way to keep warm in these climes without adorning yourself with a dead animal's carcass. that's exactly like living in 2020's uk without a smart phone.


----------



## l'Otters (Jan 3, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Who mentioned 'environmentally friendly'? We were talking about about the metals being mined by slave labour.


you did.


----------



## l'Otters (Jan 3, 2022)

and for your next trick are you going to show us how there are no negative environmental impacts associated with mining rare metals?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 3, 2022)

l'Otters said:


> you did.


Which post?


----------



## l'Otters (Jan 3, 2022)

scifisam said:


> I posted about ten minutes after you!
> 
> You're being a bit ridiculous though - reusing is always more environmentally friendly than recycling. "More" not totally blame-free perfection.


I think "forgotten about" is probably wishful thinking


----------



## l'Otters (Jan 3, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Therefore stopping the rare metals being recycled?


are you really incapable of scrolling back over what you've written in the past day, as well as unable to retain it without checking? that would explain a lot tbh.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 3, 2022)

l'Otters said:


> I think "forgotten about" is probably wishful thinking


Where did I mention environmentally friendly? You're both claiming this now so knock your heads together.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 3, 2022)

l'Otters said:


> are you really incapable of scrolling back over what you've written in the past day, as well as unable to retain it without checking? that would explain a lot tbh.


Um, surely recycling could prevent the mining?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 3, 2022)

Almost as if people can't follow logic or something of what's being said in the context it's being said.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 3, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Um, surely recycling could prevent the mining?



You reuse and then recycle. Reusing doesn't mean the metals never get recycled. 

This is a weird conversation. Literally dissing someone for not buying new stuff


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 3, 2022)

scifisam said:


> You reuse and then recycle. Reusing doesn't mean the metals never get recycled.
> 
> This is a weird conversation. Literally dissing someone for not buying new stuff


Thanks for admitting your mistake. I'm not 'dissing' someone for not buying new stuff. Just the idea that buying second hand somehow gives them the moral high ground in terms of slaves mining the stuff they use.


----------



## l'Otters (Jan 3, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Um, surely recycling could prevent the mining?


are you for real?

try reading back over what you've posted on this thread this evening.


----------



## l'Otters (Jan 3, 2022)

scifisam said:


> You reuse and then recycle. Reusing doesn't mean the metals never get recycled.
> 
> This is a weird conversation. Literally dissing someone for not buying new stuff


he'll be having a go at me for my phone buying preferences not being proletarian enough in a sec. any minute now.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 3, 2022)

l'Otters said:


> are you for real?
> 
> try reading back over what you've posted on this thread this evening.


If you have a point to make then make it.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 3, 2022)

l'Otters said:


> he'll be having a go at me for my phone buying preferences not being proletarian enough in a sec. any minute now.


Oh we have previous do we? 
I wonder who you might be then. I reckon I can guess.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 3, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Thanks for admitting your mistake. I'm not 'dissing' someone for not buying new stuff. Just the idea that buying second hand somehow gives them the moral high ground in terms of slaves mining the stuff they use.



Mistake? WTF are you actually on about? Are we in the same conversation?

Can't be bothered though - reusing is better than recycling, slave labour is bad, nobody is conscience-clear but that doesn't mean they shouldn't try sometimes, the end, happy new year.


----------



## l'Otters (Jan 3, 2022)

Magnus McGinty you have previous for having a go at pretty much everyone you engage with on here for not measuring up to some personal scoring sheet of how you interpret their class background. You're a caricature.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 3, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Sub £400 for a new iPhone doesn't exist though, does it?


iPhone SE is £389


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 3, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Mistake? WTF are you actually on about? Are we in the same conversation?
> 
> Can't be bothered though - reusing is better than recycling, slave labour is bad, nobody is conscience-clear but that doesn't mean they shouldn't try sometimes, the end, happy new year.


You claiming I made a point about about something being environmentally friendly. Happy new year.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 3, 2022)

l'Otters said:


> Magnus McGinty you have previous for having a go at pretty much everyone you engage with on here for not measuring up to some personal scoring sheet of how you interpret their class background. You're a caricature.


I'm pretty sure that cross-thread beef is against the rules let alone it spanning numerous years. But I'm glad you're still posting albeit in a new carnation.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 3, 2022)

sim667 said:


> iPhone SE is £389



Yeah, think that was the one mentioned earlier. It's not that bad really, but still a lot more than I'd pay for a phone, and doesn't actually seem to give you more than an Android that costs a lot less. So I think I was overestimating how much iphones can cost these days, but at the same time, if any iPhone user thinks they're getting a good deal with that kind of phone, they haven't really looked into costs that much. Though who can blame them - shopping and price comparison and so on are tiring.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 3, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> You claiming I made a point about about something being environmentally friendly. Happy new year.



But I didn't say that you did... I'm not sure you've got your posts straight TBH. Never mind, night!


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 3, 2022)

scifisam said:


> But I didn't say that you did... I'm not sure you've got your posts straight TBH. Never mind, night!


I was making a point about mining! I never mentioned the environment!


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2022)

You can say what you like about apple as I don't think they will care very much. 








						Apple becomes first firm to hit $3tn market value
					

The firm's value more than doubled during the pandemic as people bought more gadgets during lockdowns.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 7, 2022)

I’m outing myself as an elitist here but I am stunned by the quality of photo here even if it’s a crap pic  in that nothing actually happened. Taken on an iPhone 13 pro under floodlights. No, not a great sports photo but fking hell. My phone can do that?


----------



## weltweit (Jan 7, 2022)

Something like 70% of all aluminium produced is still in use. Think drink cans and engines. 

While only a tiny proportion of plastic is still in use.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 6, 2022)

On Fire said:


> Old iPhones probably don't count here.
> But, seriously, is there something elitist about iPhone ownership?


Nope


----------



## abe11825 (Mar 7, 2022)

Epona said:


> Erm... well I have always considered Apple products to be more about style and branding, it's like you can spend £1000 on a pair of designer jeans or you can spend £50 on a pair of normal ones that do the exact same thing but the designer ones Have A Designer Label - well Apple is a bit like that really.


I've always wanted to know why people would willingly buy $100+ ripped jeans instead of wearing out an old pair with a similar knee hole. Purchasing a tattered pair is a frivolous expense.



8ball said:


> Assuming the camera wasn’t that important to you, I think that was confirmation that you were making the right choice.


I tell a lot of people how I hate using my phone as a camera. I'd rather haul my DSLR around with me, but it doesn't fit in my uniform pockets. 😞


I find it more elitist when the Apple users ("fan children") have to give you a 30 minute (or more) lecture on why all Apple products are superior to anything on the market. When the person lecturing you happens to be a beta tester, they know "everything" happening across all devices, and you don't know squat... even though you own a product or two.

I honestly don't find those types of "holier than thou" people to be better than me because it makes them seem worse off... like you can't have a proper conversation as they are right and you are wrong no matter what. 

Yes, everyone is entitled to their opinions and I do try to respect it. However, it's the sense of entitlement that irks me. I've been told by Apple people how I'm basically a piece of shit for using a Windows computer and knowing about all other types of phones (Moto, LG, anything Droid based). 

Before anyone asks... I have an iPhone 11 and a third generation watch, but it was a package deal I got when I upgraded from a 6 in the tail end of 2019. I had an iPhone 4 in 2013 because my uncle was able to help me afford it. It was my first smartphone. If it wasn't for that, I'd probably still be using a Motorola Moto W755 flip phone, or whatever would come after that. Although, I've learned once you get stuck in the Apple environment, it's hard to leave because everything syncs to each other... although I've just transferred photos from my phone via the USB to my HP laptop...


----------



## NoXion (Mar 10, 2022)

To answer the thread title: No.

iPhones are marketed in such a way as to _appear_ elitist, but they are in fact mass-market products that makes use of slightly above-average pricing and a walled garden/proprietary ecosystem in order to project the _feeling_ of being more exclusive than it really is.


----------



## On Fire (Mar 11, 2022)

NoXion said:


> To answer the thread title: No.
> 
> iPhones are marketed in such a way as to _appear_ elitist, but they are in fact mass-market products that makes use of slightly above-average pricing and a walled garden/proprietary ecosystem in order to project the _feeling_ of being more exclusive than it really is.



I think you nailed it 👍


----------

